# A couple of Tarpon pics from this week



## Chris V

I finally had time to fish for my favorite . They are here in all sizes for sure!

Heres a couple pics


----------



## joebuck

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Chris V

Thanks. I just realized how tiny that second pic is. I had it on my Iphone


----------



## 192

Good deal Chris...saw a 60ish poon working over some mullet last week in Big Lagoon.


----------



## JD7.62

Great fish, I cant imagine how fun that would be.

I think I missed the window over here in Navarre, last two trips out I kept my eye out for them rolling while making bait but havnt seen one yet.

I guess its time to hit the three mile.


----------



## bbarton13

nice man let me know when u go again out here


----------



## WDE

Nice fish man


----------



## Chris V

Brandon, I will be out out at least a couple times this next week if not more. I'll PM you and maybe we can meet up.


----------



## Contender

Hey Chris,

I know kinda where you fish and not looking for your spots, curious about baits though. Live bait, dead, lures? I have yet to catch one but would love to. Kinda sad since I live on Terry Cove and they can't be too far from my dock, LoL


----------



## Chris V

Contender, they arent that far at all. I'm sending you a PM


----------



## Razzorduck

Nice job Chris!


----------



## Jason

Sweet, awesome pic too!!! I'm taking it you were still local? I've only ever "hooked" 1 tarpon....Most awesome hook up I have had!!!! Seeing the acrobatics of 1 of them jokers is worth it!!!!


----------



## Chris V

Jason, I fish orange beach and gulf shores, mostly on the beaches. The little one came from one of my "secret" backwater spots


----------

